Ask HN: Does Google calendar refresh of URL .ical calendars _still_ take 12 hrs? - plg
======
plg
Is this some kind of google-apple war? Is that why? I see no good reason why
within google calendars, sync is immediate for other google calendars but for
a subscribed calendar using a URL / .ical it is still "up to 12 hours".

Is there a solution if one spouse uses google calendar and another spouse uses
iCloud calendars?

On the iCloud side, my spouse can subscribe to my google calendar, and can
specify in apple Calendar.app to refresh every 15 min, or even force a refresh
"now".

On the Google side I am SOL if I want to see my spouse's calendar within
google calendar. I know I could put her iCloud calendar and my Google calendar
in Apple Calendar.app and see them both, and synced ... but what if I can't
use Apple Calendar app? (e.g. I'm on linux and I'm googling my google stuff in
a browser)

